# First Smoked Salmon (First WSM run)



## hoffmaba (Jun 22, 2013)

Trying out some smoked salmon as my first cook in my new WSM.  Using the brine and general method found here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127170/hot-smoking-salmon-throwing-down-the-gauntlet

Now I'm waiting for the pellicle to form and then into the smoker with some alder chips.

Along with the salmon, I'm smoking a veggie mix of brussel sprouts, red potatoes, green bell pepper and garlic and a cut up block of store-bought mozzerella to make a smoked salmon pizza tomorrow with leftovers. Also, I'm smoking an eggplant for some Baba Ganoush with an almost magic-like simple naan recipe (I'll have to search to see if this is the first naan reference on here). 

Q-View 2 come.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 22, 2013)

hoffmaba said:


> Trying out some smoked salmon as my first cook in my new WSM.  Using the brine and general method found here:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127170/hot-smoking-salmon-throwing-down-the-gauntlet
> 
> ...
















PLEASE HURRY! I NEED TO
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have to have Q-VIEW

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hoffmaba (Jun 22, 2013)

Post-brine:













IMAG0016[1].jpg



__ hoffmaba
__ Jun 22, 2013






Brussel Sprouts, Red Potatoes, Green Pepper, and Garlic in EVOO and S+P:













IMAG0018[1].jpg



__ hoffmaba
__ Jun 22, 2013






Pellicle after 3 hrs:













IMAG0022[1].jpg



__ hoffmaba
__ Jun 22, 2013






Mozzarella after 1 hr of Alder smoke:













IMAG0024[1].jpg



__ hoffmaba
__ Jun 22, 2013






Salmon after 2 hours (needed more but it was 9pm...):













IMAG0025[1].jpg



__ hoffmaba
__ Jun 22, 2013






The veggies needed MUCH more time since I was smoking at 140-150 so I finished them in the oven. Next time, I'll add more smoking time and perhaps a touch of hickory for a bit of a stronger flavor. 

Tomorrow I'm making a smoked salmon/smoked mozzarella pizza with garlic/olive oil sauce and homemade crust (and I might hit the local bagel place so I can have some smoked salmon on a bagel with cream cheese...)

Any comments/suggestions?


----------

